# kamagra



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

one of my friends gave me 4 kamagras(100 mgrs) today but the exp date is 11/2003 so im looking to know if these will be ok to take tonight.

Im in 2 minds to take one or not as they are 6 years out of date ,has anyone on here ever taking any meds which have been out of date this long and been ok after

Im sure theyd be still ok to take as they are still in the packet


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Bit old eh. Medicines deteriorate and lose effectiveness over time and in light. Kept well they'll be ok (ish) But 8 years... might have mutated!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Bit old eh. Medicines deteriorate and lose effectiveness over time and in light. Kept well they'll be ok (ish) But 8 years... might have mutated!


man i opened the packet and they feel the same as any other tab ,

i licked and smelt it and theres a smell of it but i dont no if its a bad smell or not ,its abit like a medical smell

Is there anyone on here who has any near them so they can describe the smell of them


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

maybe u shud take 2 just to be sure!!

if they smell crap and taste crap then they'r fine. thats just the way they are


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

fcuk im not taking 2 ,they are 100mgrms . If they are ok ill still be runing around with a hardon all day tomorrow if i where to take 2

I found this link about out of date meds and its looking good

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/460159%20


----------



## Shrugs (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't risk it mate. At 7 years out of date you have no idea what's wrong with them. Yes you'd probably be fine taking them but is it worth the risk? Just tell the bird you have deca dick or make her wait a week while you order more off the internet (they are cheap as chips).


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

they'll be ok pal, tablet form meds usually only deteriorate badly if they get damp. other than that they should last years past the BB date.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

The name somes them up ! What are they for ?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> The name somes them up ! What are they for ?


??


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

cultivator said:


> ??


Being Nieve, Viagra/jellys (google'd) Sell by dates in medicines are probably not a good indication of their life span. Then again its a few years old ! Keep us updated with your progress !


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> Keep us updated with your progress !


ill update every hour lol see how im getting on


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

cultivator said:


> ill update every hour lol see how im getting on


Look out for the vid on "you tube" lol:thumb:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i have some kamagra jells that are 2 years past and they have crystalized,you can snap the satchet in half,personally i would give it a bash on the tabs but i would crack it in half,


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

vetran said:


> but i would crack it in half,


why just a half man


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ime 50 mg is plenty,does the job,less sides.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Dont take those unless you want heart burn from hell. You have been warned.


----------

